# Bookcase for Mom's Recipe Books



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Mom asked for a book case for her recipe books.

We found one at the dollar store for $79. After looking it over, I said to my wife, "I'm gonna build her one similar to this one. The materials will cost about the same and it will be better built". She agreed.

More pics to follow.
Mike


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

We found one at the dollar store for $79.

Now THATS what I call inflation


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Fill a few nail holes and it will be ready to stain.

The top and back will be the last to attach after the sanding and staining is complete.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice, Mike and your Mom will cherish it. Beyond any shadow of a doubt it is a helluva lot better than store bought.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Bet it lasts longer than the $79 one.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done as always.


----------



## Pots43 (Nov 4, 2012)

Mike, It sure looks like the new bench is performing good. That is my intention this spring.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice job, Mike. Looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, dang it! The high for the next couple of days is 60F or less and a chance of rain, so I won't be spraying any lacquer.

The bookcase is finished, stained and ready for the final finish. I will be using Deft.

After spraying, I will attach the back and the top, and take it to her.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hey, I like that dark color! Are you planning to go over that with a clear, shiny coat of anything? Very nice work.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looking good Mike . I'll bet that build was a cake walk with your new work bench  
I suspect this will be passed down from generation to generation as opposed to that 79 dollar one


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Tonto1 said:


> Hey, I like that dark color! Are you planning to go over that with a clear, shiny coat of anything? Very nice work.


Yes. Deft Clear Wood Finish. I have been using this stuff since the 80's.

The satin will give it a furniture type finish.

I started using Deft when my ex was doing some craft stuff and tole painting. Deft will seal over the paint and not smear, run or discolor the paint. I was sold.

Lowe's quit carrying it but I did see it on the shelf at Home Depot.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Deft-Inc...28300&wl11=online&wl12=27398054&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

I'll remember that. Boy this is a great forum. I learn something almost every time I log on. I cut up 2 cedar trees 2 days ago, going to saw them into boards tomorrow with a friend that has a portable band saw. My wife wants a cedar chest now that she has seen the logs! I'm planning to square them up & cut the boards into the widest width that happens to be and 1" thick. Next year they will be ready to stick in the kiln. Any of you guys ever make your own lumber. I'm also going to saw several Oaks, 1 Hickory tree, several Cypress trees (I've been clearing a creek to make it ready to canoe--I float the Cypress down the creek to the landing then pull them out) and several Pine trees. Would that Deft be a good option to paint the Cedar chest with once it's built?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

In the first pic of assembly, I see those vertical bench dogs came in handy . That's a place I never would have thought to drill in bench dog holes . 
Mike , do you think there's an advantage to having vertical bench dog holes as opposed to an overhanging work top ? 
Looks very functional so far  

The reason I'm asking , if I ever make one I'd like to know what's the best option . I was actually going to use those aluminum Kreg tracks instead of bench dog holes, well at least till I seen your new work station . 
Guess a guy could do both ?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

@RainMan 2.0 - I am quickly forgetting I ever had an overhang on the table.

Just a quick note. I haven't mentioned it but I glued three pieces of 3/4 plywood about 3 inches wide so they would fit underneath the table top. They fit in between the two middle supports. By doing that, the clamps have more than just the 3/4 thickness of the side to grip. So far, they are working great. And if I ever decide to install the Kreg Klamp track, I will need some support under there anyway. Right now, I am thinking I can get by just the way the table is.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Tonto1 said:


> Would that Deft be a good option to paint the Cedar chest with once it's built?


I think it would be an excellent choice.
I built a corner hutch for mom in 1983. It still looks just like the day I built it. And Deft was the finish I used. It says it's a brushing lacquer, but I have always sprayed it. I thin it about 105 (just a guess) with lacquer thinner before spraying. It dries fast (less than twenty minutes) and is ready to recoat.

Here are several projects in our house...a toy box and an Amish secretary and a VHS storage case. All have the Rustoleum KONA stain and Deft finish.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

DEft is some pretty good stuff, when you can find it. Heard they quite making it a few years back -- did somebody take them over?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> DEft is some pretty good stuff, when you can find it. Heard they quite making it a few years back -- did somebody take them over?


It's available from Walmart. And, if you scroll down the page, there are related businesses that also sell it. Maybe that was just in Kalifornia. :surprise:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

We finally got some good weather (mid -high 70s) so I was able to spray the book case yesterday. And today, we took it to mom. She didn't know we were coming so it was a big surprise. She is a happy camper.

No doubt, there will be a lot more books when I see it next time.


----------

